

Everything You Need to Know About Jeremy Lin - acav
http://www.thedailymuse.com/education/everything-you-need-to-know-about-jeremy-lin/

======
feralchimp
All you need to know: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNDTjqVLVEQ>

Kid is nasty. A little like Rondo, but he can shoot!

